# Just back from Maui Schooner



## Icc5 (Apr 20, 2012)

We just got back from Maui Schooner last night after being there for 6 days.
Everything was fine except for the unit we had was on the third floor and we had 2 couples (luckily not 3 couples).  The set-up on the third floor did not work well for us.  The unit has a downstairs kitchen, living room, bathroom, and bedroom.  Every time someone moves downstairs it echos upstairs.  The upstairs is like a loft and you have no privacy.  The bathroom has a door that also gives no privacy.  Even the light from downstairs shines upstairs when on.  I can't imagine how it would have been with a third couple.  I couldn't even go downstairs to make coffee without wakeing my wife up from the little bit of noise and this was with me being as quite as possible.
The staff was nice and they say this is the only floor with that layout.
Bart


----------



## chellej (Apr 20, 2012)

we are heading there the first week of June.  Are there 2 bedroom units that are NOT the loft style?

It will just be my dd and me so it shouldn'tbe too much of a problem but it would be nice to know so I can put in a request before we go


----------



## mike53 (Apr 20, 2012)

I believe only the 3rd floor in the B building have the lofts. Other floors or all of the A building are without the lofts if I'm not mistaken.

We just came back a couple of weeks ago. Had a great time and no complaints.


----------



## barefootnAR (Apr 20, 2012)

The lofts are only in Building B on third floor. There are some 2 bedrooms on 1st and 2nd floors with no lofts in building B. There are no lofts in building A.
@chellej What day is your check-in?
@Mike,,Did you get one of the renovated rooms?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2012)

Those sound very much like the set up for all of the 3-bedroom units are Maui Hill.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 20, 2012)

*That is what we were told*



chellej said:


> we are heading there the first week of June.  Are there 2 bedroom units that are NOT the loft style?
> 
> It will just be my dd and me so it shouldn'tbe too much of a problem but it would be nice to know so I can put in a request before we go



We asked at the office as we were leaving and were told they were reg. units in the other buildings and other floors.  (too late for us).  Just make sure you know what you are getting before booking it.  
Bart


----------



## mike53 (Apr 20, 2012)

No but I did see one of the new units. They are nicely done.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 20, 2012)

For some reason I have a, perhaps irrational, mental block against this place.  "Schooner" just sounds like second-rate place-to-sleep condo accommodations.  Is this place really nice?


----------



## chellej (Apr 20, 2012)

barefootnAR said:


> The lofts are only in Building B on third floor. There are some 2 bedrooms on 1st and 2nd floors with no lofts in building B. There are no lofts in building A.
> @chellej What day is your check-in?
> @Mike,,Did you get one of the renovated rooms?



We check in on June 2.  How far in advance should I request a unit?


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Smaller Area*



Beefnot said:


> For some reason I have a, perhaps irrational, mental block against this place.  "Schooner" just sounds like second-rate place-to-sleep condo accommodations.  Is this place really nice?



Small office area, small pool with bbq's near it, public tennis courts behind with grassy field.  Not like a big complex with tons of flowers, etc.  Both beds seemed large (kings I'm guessing.  Simple furniture inside with table and chairs on balcony.  The units do have bathrobes, beach chairs for beach, beath towels, and hand carry cooler to use.  Ice machine near pool.
Bart


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> For some reason I have a, perhaps irrational, mental block against this place.  "Schooner" just sounds like second-rate place-to-sleep condo accommodations.  Is this place really nice?



The way to check it out is to visit and take a tour.  It isn't a Marriott but it certainly isn't motel 6 either.  Check the reviews. All rooms are being upgraded over a five year time period so the owners don't get hit with a $5800 special assessment like those at the Point at Poipu.  It is also owned and Democratically managed by the owners, not some remote corporation.

No way it it second rate or we wouldn't own three weeks.

On second thought motel 6 on Maui doesn't sound like a bad idea.  Neither does a tent on the beach at Maui sound bad.  

Sterling


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice. I'll have to broaden my mind. And I definitely like the approach to not murdering owners with SAs.


----------



## mike53 (Apr 21, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> For some reason I have a, perhaps irrational, mental block against this place.  "Schooner" just sounds like second-rate place-to-sleep condo accommodations.  Is this place really nice?



Guess it all depends what you want. It is not a luxury timeshare like HGVC, Marriott, etc but:
1. You don't have to set your alarm to 6am to get a lounge by the pool
2. You don't have to walk for an hour to get to the pool or the beach
3. You don't have to deal with staff who really wish they weren't working
4. You don't have to pay thousands and thousands to get your week at an oceanfront resort

You do get.....Maui!


----------



## barefootnAR (Apr 24, 2012)

chellej said:


> We check in on June 2.  How far in advance should I request a unit?


Owners will have first choice. We get to book our unit of choice 18 months out. 
Some trading companies usually don't send request until a couple of week before arrival of guest.
The front desk doesn't assign exchange units until 12-10 days before your arrival.
Hope you get a room that fits your needs.

@Mike..thanks for the report.


----------



## chellej (Apr 24, 2012)

barefootnAR said:


> Owners will have first choice. We get to book our unit of choice 18 months out.
> Some trading companies usually don't send request until a couple of week before arrival of guest.
> The front desk doesn't assign exchange units until 12-10 days before your arrival.
> Hope you get a room that fits your needs.
> ...



I called and the lady at the front desk was very nice.  SHe couldn't guarantee anything but said we would definitely NOT be put in the two units I told her I did not want (Only have 1 AC unit).  Said that a little closer to checkin she might be able to put us in a regular 2 bedroom opposed to a loft unit.  We'll see...we'll be happy regardless.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 25, 2012)

What units only have 1 AC unit?  We have a two week exchnge coming up at the Schooner, and I really don't want a 2 bedroom unit with only one AC unit!


----------



## chellej (Apr 25, 2012)

Look at the Maui schooner webpage

http://www.mauischooner.com/resort-information/accommodations/suite-information

It lists the checkin days, units # of ac's


----------



## SherryS (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, chellej!


----------



## barefootnAR (Apr 26, 2012)

There are three different floor plans for the 2 bedrooms.. website only shows the loft floor plan  The second floor plan has both bedrooms as you enter the unit, one to each side of hallway entry. These have a larger lanai like the loft units have. The third floor plan has master bedroom ocean front and second bedroom near the entry way, these have a small lanai and are only in the A bldg. Not all 2 bedroom units in A building have ocean front master bedrooms only a few do. 
Hope this isn't confusing.


----------

